# Good 10" sub for Paradigm SE1



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I just bought some SE1's yesterday and need to find a decent 10" sub. Is there any good quality out there for $300??


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Tdub,

I started a thread some time ago asking this question which you may find interesting. You can see it here.


----------

